# Los Angeles Lakers @ Miami Heat - Sun 2/10



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll be tuning in for this one. Lakers should win, can't wait to see how Mario and Wade work together though. First time I'll actually be able to see Pau play for the Lakers too.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I won't be able to catch this game sadly, because of work.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

man, if we win the next 3 and go 7-2 on the road trip, it will be considered a success.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> man, if we win the next 3 and go 7-2 on the road trip, it will be considered a success.


don't count your chickens before they hatch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'll be so pissed if we lose to the Heat. I know they got Marion so it won't be an easy game like it probably would have been, but we should still definitely beat them. We've got to come out strong and take it to the Heat early, and let them know that we don't care they have Marion. Take them out early; show no mercy.

Unfortunately, I have a feeling we might get caught in another close game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Anyone else think that a starting lineup of Banks, Wade, Davis, Marion, Haslem isn't that bad?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Eternal said:


> I won't be able to catch this game sadly, because of work.


Quit...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone else think that a starting lineup of Banks, Wade, Davis, Marion, Haslem isn't that bad?


I think Haslem is too small to play Center. He'd be way too undersized and struggle, in my opinion. I'm assuming he'll play PF, Marion will be at SF, and Blount will start at C.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, this is a game we should win. We tighen up defense, and not underestimate the Heat we should be fine.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

We are playing some bad teams coming up. We need to beat them all.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Anyone else think that a starting lineup of Banks, Wade, Davis, Marion, Haslem isn't that bad?


Davis can't even make it into the starting lineup of one of the worst teams in the league. 

I don't like Davis or Banks. Davis takes all of Wade's shots during crunch time.

I'll agree though Wade, Marion, and Haslem isn't that bad to build around. If they can grab one more nice player to help distribute the ball with Wade, they'd be a nice team.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Well, this is a game we should win.


We should...but we should have beat the Hawks too. I hope we don't take the Heat too lightly...like we did the Hawks.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Quit...


Great idea.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Cris said:


> don't count your chickens before they hatch.


"if" = counting your chickens?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

The classic Kobe-Marion matchup, I gotta watch.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> The classic Kobe-Marion matchup, I gotta watch.


Yeah, very classic. Reminds me of Bird-Magic.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

MDIZZ said:


> The classic Kobe-Marion matchup, I gotta watch.


 Kobe better be careful because many times Marion has done a great job at stopping Kobe. It's usually Bell that gets crossed up by Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

afobisme said:


> "if" = counting your chickens?


I was just referring to the winning the next 3 comment... one game at a time.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

ok, so im supposed to say, "if we win the next game we'll be 5-2 on the roadtrip"? or how about the next 3 games, which means until the end of the trip?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just don't say "11 in a row, give us the championship" - k.o.b.e.b.r.y.a.n.t.

And I think we will be ok.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers better beat the living crap out of them.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Really looking forward to this game, unfortunately I won't be able to see it live


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

this game is rated M for mature 

it's going to be pure murder


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im not so sure about that. we play pretty bad defense.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

afobisme said:


> im not so sure about that. we play pretty bad defense.


Yeah we seem to lack defense really bad with Gasol. That was a plus with Kwame and the only plus that I see with Kwame being in the lineup compared to Gasol. Can't wait til Bynum is back to anchor the defense.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

dannyM said:


> this game is rated M for mature
> 
> it's going to be pure murder


I don't think so. With Marion and Banks (assuming they're playing), I think it'll be a 12 point loss at worst. So not really murder.

Hopefully Wade + Kobe can get going~


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I want this team to make a statement and come out with blowout on their minds.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I hope Marion is guarding Lamar. Big game for Lamar if that happens.

What time is this game?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

CubanLaker said:


> I want this team to make a statement and come out with blowout on their minds.


Pretty much what I want =). Although I'd be just as happy if the win by 1 point.

Seeing it live myself, 9:30 pm for me... this is great, I love Sunday games on the East coast as I can be relatively rested for the game hehe.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

afobisme said:


> im not so sure about that. we play pretty bad defense.


True, but I don't see Miami staying very close in this one. Wade and Marion are going to have to go for about 70 points combined for them to have any chance of making this a game.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I wanna see a blow out winm, i'm tired of seeing games go down to last minute.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spurs just lose, so if we win we'll be in 5th place.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

6-0. Great start so far.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This one has blowout written all over it.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

oh **** Kobe! sick dunk


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

uh huh...flight no. 24!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Matrix generated??? That's cornier than Diesel powered.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Miami is responding, maybe I spoke too soon. Dorrell Wright could be the X factor for Miami today.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Good game so far, I like it. Pau... you belong on the Bulls


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Good game so far, I like it. Pau... you belong on the Bulls


no one deserves that!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

game tied at 14


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

what the hell are we doing out there? we look like a suns team that cant score


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Cris said:


> no one deserves that!


Ben Wallace does :laugh: 

Anyway, Heat playing very fast! Great finish by Marion!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we play some defense please?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied up at 22 after the lakers FG


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Gasol is missing a lot of shots he was making.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Farmar for 3!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Great way to finish the quarter, great draw and kick by Kobe.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar for three bails us out of that quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*The Machine!*


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers are abusing wade on D right now


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

BAHAHA... Sasha!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers 35 heat 28


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Sasha!!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

gasol made some bad plays and had some layups, i say we trade him for shaq!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

The Machine!!! =)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe, man.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kobe answers Wade


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha is freaking insane


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers up by 2, they are going to the line


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Sweet play by Farmar, too bad Odom couldn't finish for the and-1.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

btw, our defense has been bad for a while. i don't think it's because andrew's out, but more because we seem lazy on defense.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lakers up by 2, they just missed a wide open FG


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Odom has 7pts/7reb


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers need to play better defense, let's not forget that we are playing the worse team in NBA.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

afobisme said:


> btw, our defense has been bad for a while. i don't think it's because andrew's out, but more because we seem lazy on defense.


Take a look at our PPG game allowed since Drew went out.

Might be a coincidence, but I doubt it.. Especially when you see how many times they get easy baskets in the paint now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Take a look at our PPG game allowed since Drew went out.
> 
> Might be a coincidence, but I doubt it.. Especially when you see how many times they get easy baskets in the paint now.


andrew being out is going to hurt us, but even if our opponent's ppg have gone up since his injury, it doesn't mean that we aren't playing lazy defense.

phil even said so on ABC.

if your team hasn't playing hard on defense, it doesn't matter that bynum/ariza are out.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Take a look at our PPG game allowed since Drew went out.
> 
> Might be a coincidence, but I doubt it.. Especially when you see how many times they get easy baskets in the paint now.


It definitely isn't a coincidence. Andrew not only blocks shots and grabs boards, he also changes a lot of shots and brings a menacing presence to the paint. Without him other teams just aren't afraid to drive the lane anymore.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Lakers throw it out of bounds, marion scores


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We look like the 9-39 Heat


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Luke Walton sucks ***, he is good for nothing.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

farzadkavari said:


> Luke Walton sucks ***, he is good for nothing.


He is becoming quite a liability out there, I wouldn't even put him in the lineup with the way he's been playing lately.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

God Gasol cant buy a basket


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

farzadkavari said:


> Luke Walton sucks ***, he is good for nothing.


Yeah. He sure fooled everybody with the way he played last year... How many times does he have to get blocked in the paint before he stops making his ******* layups and drives?


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

This team is completely flat-footed on defense right now, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice shot Radman, way to nail that backboard!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i think our offense hasn't been great, but it's fine.. im just worried about our defense, even though miami only has 47 points.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Machine is keeping us afloat.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The way we played, we're lucky to be leading at the half. There was nothing impressive about the 1st half except for maybe the first few minutes of the game. We need to step it up defensively. We're given up a ton of points already on layups/dunks.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> The way we played, we're lucky to be leading at the half. There was nothing impressive about the 1st half except for maybe the first few minutes of the game. We need to step it up defensively. We're given up a ton of points already on layups/dunks.


I agree, WE do. Time to step it up Basel! :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hahaha, it's all about execution and just good teamwork!

By the way, Blounts has 10 points to Gasol's 9 points. That just can't happen!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Not that we got rid of Kwame and Cook, we need to get rid of Walton. To me he is one of the most over rated players in NBA.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

On the sidenote; what in the world happened to Jason Williams. He was such a treat to watch when playing for Sactown.

9 point game. That's the way to do it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

the more walton sucks, the more impossible it will be to move him.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Mark Blound has 16 points in 16 mins, ouch.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Much to my surprise when I checked his previous games, it seems that he's been pretty solid.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3222/gamelog;_ylt=AgY._t5yetMTz6HzhJnVzfykvLYF

Why can't we see the Lakers put the opponent away before the 4th quarter for once. Seriously, I can't take another Detroit, Atlanta or Orlando ending... when the score was 74-60 I thought that was it. :/


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wade what the ****. How can they applaud that and the commentators call it defense? He wasn't anywhere near the ball...


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

What a cheap show by Wade to Kobe. He is a looser.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Thank God for the stupidity of Jason Williams on the fast break. 5 on 1 and he settles for the threre... wow.

edit: and another foul by Wade. He's just jumping on people. Poor showing, I thought he had more class.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

What a good D by Kobe on Wade.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Now that was first team all-NBA defense by Kobe.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Great D by Kobe. That was just awesome!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, Blount is playing like an All Star.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Farmar looking good


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loved that D by Kobe on that possession at the end of the 3rd quarter. 

Good start to the 4th quarter...up 12 now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I like Farmar. He's become a real solid player.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

They'd better not give this one away, it's to pull ahead by 20 and close the door.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha should just stick to shooting. He can't run with the ball properly.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I like Sasha and Farmer on the court at the same time.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about. 17 now, put this one away Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

What the hell kind of defence was that odom


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like Kobe's finger is healing.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kobe with the left hand runner.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone else thinks that the trade had a pretty negative effect on Ronny? 1-11 from the field, few boards and a very diminished playing time. I really like(d) him, but what happens to him when Bynum comes back too...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow that was a bad sequence of missed shots. Come on, Lakers, don't blow this one..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

How come Shawn Marion is playing really well, even without the help of Nash.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

He's gonna start hitting 3-pointers now.. what the hell?!


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

****


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

And there goes the lead slipping away


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Why do they do this?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bad bad call. Pissed off Kobe puts it right back in their face.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

****.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Stupid, stupid, stupid.....


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Gasol with the hook..phew.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Nice hook by Gasol.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't understand this. We had a 17 point lead a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We need to make sure Bynum is absolutely 100% and then some before bringing him back. Gasol and company continue to get murdered in the paint. Why is Kobe not down court to break the press? Play smart!!


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo, we're lacking that fire or effort that we had earlier in the season..


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

No one can guard Mark Blount, many Heat fans compares him to Kwame.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

afobisme said:


> imo, we're lacking that fire or effort that we had earlier in the season..


Lol. Wow, we're getting fat and spoiled aren't we? We played a solid game. A crazy little run by the Heat at the end made it close, but that stuff happens. It's all good. :cheers:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a swipe! Kobe has played some disgusting defense on Wade today.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

Lakers Win


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Another game way too close to comfort.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Not pretty, but a win is a win.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

POG Lamar with 18 rebounds.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe had a stellar game, I'd give him the POTG with Odom a very close second.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Cris said:


> Another game way too close to comfort.


Nah. It wasn't really close.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Wade almost has a triple double.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we're gonna have to play a little better if we want to beat the better teams in the league.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Not the most spectacular of games and almost another crazy ending, but I'll take 5-2 on the road trip and 33-17 for the season. Yay!


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

One good thing during this stretch was that Lakers held 4 of 5 teams they faced to under 100 points.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Good win for us. :clap: However, we really need to work on our transition and help defense. We are giving up way to many uncontested jumpers and layups. Our defense in the paint is weak too. However, that will change when Bynum comes back. Like PJ said during the game..."we are lazy on transition defense."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

solid effort, Miami was alittle bit hyper we are getting a little sluggish because of the road Kobe and Odom carried the game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Got to give the POTG to Odom. He was active the entire game. Played aggressive, and was a rebounding machine.

Even played decent defense.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Speaking of defense, Kobe was hounding Wade today!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

I vote Kobe for POTG. Great defense on Wade.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'll give Kobe the POTG.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's 3-2 in favor of Kobe for POTG - any other thoughts? If not, I'll update the thread in a bit.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Nah. It wasn't really close.


Anytime you play a 9 and 39 team you shouldn't be down to single digits in the closing minutes, especially so with this team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Off-topic, but Dallas just lost to the Nets so we gained ground on them as well.


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Would be nice if Phoenix lost tonight to the Wizards but I don't see that happening.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Im going with Kobe for POTG


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah, kobe's the player of the game to me as well.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Theonee said:


> One good thing during this stretch was that Lakers held 4 of 5 teams they faced to under 100 points.


Well we've actually gone 20 straight games now of scoring under 100 so I'm not sure if we should even count..

Good game, and a good performance by Kobe and Lamar.


----------

